# Indesign can't remember



## Stegion (Jan 6, 2005)

I am using IndesignCS and once i create a file and place it on the server then attempt to open the file again through indesignCS by file/open the name of my file appears to be named "untitled".  But if i connect to the server directly and navigate to the file - it reads correctly.  This is a huge issue if i have multiple files within the same folder which i do, in a studio setting where many people are accessing the same files.  Does anyone have a solution?  Draging files to the desktop is the best answer but we have a staff of a many users and they don't always follow the script!  Is there a patch anyone?

I am using a dual G5 running 10.3.7 on an tcpip network utilizing a Xserve running 10.2.8

Thanks


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 6, 2005)

(can you post a screen shot of your file and it's location?)

 I use InDesign at my contract job here with 10 artists accessing the same server and the only issue we have had was with permissions.

 As far as the "untitled" file, are you sure you're looking in the right place for the file you created? Did you name it? These questions are a bit obvious, but I just wanted to get them out of the way

 Normally I just double click on the file in the server in order to work on it rather than opening it from InDesign itself. Then you know exactly which file you're opening.

 Another thing you could do is to make a BUJIC folder (Back up just in case) with a duplicate of the InDesign file you saved and try to open each file, see which one turns back to "untitled" in your InDesign program.

 Let us know what happens.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 6, 2005)

Also make sure you aren't "Auto Saving" (in preferences) to another location in the server, a location you aren't aware of.


----------



## Stegion (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry the problem exsists with files on the server and on the desktop.  One of creative's explained to me that the file displays well using file/open on indesign.  It's after the file is open within indesign the name of the document displays as untitled.  When trying to save it goes directly to save as and we need to rename the file back to it's correct name.  BTW. it happened even when we selected the file from within the finder. any ideas?we are using indesignCS 3.0.1


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 6, 2005)

(are the files renamed on your desktop too?)

 If you have an xserver you might want to have your IT person have a look at it. If it's a PC server I've seen various problems occur with mac files such as the files getting split up into three different files, but I've never seen the renaming issue you're having.

 I'll look around for more infotry google. That's what I'm gonna try


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 6, 2005)

Here's the forum for ya: http://www.indesignusergroup.com/discussions/discussion.php

 Let me know what you find out!


----------



## twyg (Jan 6, 2005)

Not to hijack, but just posting a finisher to this post.

Turns out that this whole thing was caused by a missing InDesign plugin called InPrint from alap.com

It's not the plugin that did it, rather the fact that one user installed it, and used it, but didn't share it with the rest of the studio. So all files he made had the plugin's "finger print" on it.

Why it caused this problem is kinda strange, but the solution is to properly uninstall the plugin from the computer. (If it is to be removed.) Then re-open the file on the computer with the plugin, save it and when re-opened it'll work fine.

btw, Stegion is my co-worker in case you were wondering how I had so much insider info on the problem.


----------



## MacGizmo (Jan 10, 2005)

Hmmmm.... sounded like the file was being saved as a template instead of a document, which would give you the exact same results.


----------

